# Sierra vs. Gatsby



## JoeOCNJ

So, looking at the bushing chart on the site, i see the Sierra pen and the PSI Gatsby pen kits use the same size bushings.   Am I wrong to assume the bushings for the Gatsby will work on the Sierra kit?  I ordered a few inlay kits and got free Sierra kits with them, but my bushings are coming in from PSI as the Gatsby label.


----------



## Mac

Someone may know, but I would get my calipers ahold of it. You know, some parts don't match bushings, even if you have the right ones. So I make a habbit out of measuring all parts. If you do not have calipers, I would suggest you buy some and save some heartache down the road.
You can also look at the instructions for both to find out your answer. Get some calipers.


----------



## simomatra

Never seen a Gatsby but Mac info is the best way.


----------



## Rounder

I have learned it is best NEVER to ass-u-me as it can happen exactly as it is spelled. DAMHIKT.


----------



## ren-lathe

*Usually*

The Sierra's, Gatsby's, & Wall Street II's, & Mesa's use the same bushings, the difference between then is different decoration on the center band & the Sierra's cap while the same diameter as the others is shaped differently (as well as center band decoration).
Sierra Vista's and Wall Street III's use a different set of bushings than the above. Same basic pen as above just beefed up for those who like a larger pen & these two pens unlike the above have different diameter's on the cap & nib ends so you have to be careful when you put them together. I speak from experience on this one  . The circuit board pens of this design are the larger Wall Street III/ Sierra Vista's.
Hope this helps
Dale


----------



## Smitty37

*Yes*



JoeOCNJ said:


> So, looking at the bushing chart on the site, i see the Sierra pen and the PSI Gatsby pen kits use the same size bushings. Am I wrong to assume the bushings for the Gatsby will work on the Sierra kit? I ordered a few inlay kits and got free Sierra kits with them, but my bushings are coming in from PSI as the Gatsby label.


Sierra and Gatsby use the same tubes and the same bushings, also Wall Street II, Le Roi, G Series, Sienna and a couple of others.


----------



## 65GTMustang

ren-lathe - nailed it!
I get so frustrated - I have mixture of them all and the two that do take different bushings are a lot different
I have a set of JNC Sierra Vista bushings and wanted to use them the other day - When I checked the fit - Duh they did not work with my Gatsby or Wall St.
I can’t wait until I can afford to replace all of my bushings with JNC center turning style - They are great.


----------



## Rangertrek

+1 for what Smitty said.
have turned all of them, check each time with caliper or dividers.


----------



## Smitty37

*Yup*



65GTMustang said:


> ren-lathe - nailed it!
> I get so frustrated - I have mixture of them all and the two that do take different bushings are a lot different
> I have a set of JNC Sierra Vista bushings and wanted to use them the other day - When I checked the fit - Duh they did not work with my Gatsby or Wall St.
> I can’t wait until I can afford to replace all of my bushings with JNC center turning style - They are great.


 
He does make great bushings.


----------



## ldb2000

65GTMustang said:


> ren-lathe - nailed it!
> I get so frustrated - I have mixture of them all and the two that do take different bushings are a lot different
> I have a set of JNC Sierra Vista bushings and wanted to use them the other day - When I checked the fit - Duh they did not work with my Gatsby or Wall St.
> I can’t wait until I can afford to replace all of my bushings with JNC center turning style - They are great.


 
The Sierra Vista bushings are not the same as any of the Sierra or clones . The Vista is a much thicker pen . It is the same as a Wall Street III .


----------



## 65GTMustang

Yeah, Thats what I was trying or meant to say....
The good Center turning bushings I have are for the Vista...
Need to buy some more of those good center turning bushing from JNC


----------



## Russianwolf

ldb2000 said:


> 65GTMustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ren-lathe - nailed it!
> I get so frustrated - I have mixture of them all and the two that do take different bushings are a lot different
> I have a set of JNC Sierra Vista bushings and wanted to use them the other day - When I checked the fit - Duh they did not work with my Gatsby or Wall St.
> I can’t wait until I can afford to replace all of my bushings with JNC center turning style - They are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sierra Vista bushings are not the same as any of the Sierra or clones . The Vista is a much thicker pen . It is the same as a Wall Street III .
Click to expand...


but you do have to be careful here as the Sierra and Sierra Vista use the same tubes, so both sets of bushings will fit the tubes for either. You need to make sure the bushings match the hardware or you will have a funky looking pen.


----------

